# Z31 issues



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

I had a new alternator on my Z31 ('85 Nissan 300ZX 2+2) put on yesterday at the shop I work at because it wasn't charging well. Car ran great last night and today heading to work. When I was going to leave work, got in the car, turned it over, and it sputtered a few times and died. I cranked it several more times, but it never ran for more than a few seconds at best. I checked fuel pressure (have 3 bar) and spark (good). When I put starting fluid in the intake piping, the car ran fine until the fluid dried up. I pulled the ECU codes, they should be CTS and MAF, according to the internet. I'm going to have the CTS replaced at the shop ($100 after discount and with labour), and I'm hoping this is going to fix my problem. Anyone have any insight on this situation with their Z? I talked with my flatmate (a Nissan mechanic), and he's told me more than likely it is the CTS as he sees the same issue fairly regularly with older Nissans. Basically, while it sputters, a black cloud spits out the back, and you can smell the unburnt fuel. Also, we looked over the majority of the vaccuum lines and didn't see any that were cracked, dry-rotted, or otherwise damaged.

I had the distributor replaced in February, using a brand new one from Nissan. I'm getting spark, so I don't think it is my coil or CPS. I've not replaced the fuel pump or fuel pressure regulator, but I don't seem to have an issue getting fuel to the rail, but past the rail, I couldn't tell you. The ECU pulled up the codes easily without issue, so I don't think it is an issue with the ECU, but I have no experience with a bad ECU. Does anyone know how to erase the codes off the ECU? I looked online, as well as in my FSM, but I can't seem to find it. Thanks again for any help or insight. This is my only car at the moment and I need to get it back on the road.


----------

